# For any of you Current River guys.



## Codeman (Jun 10, 2009)

Saw this on Scream and Fly.

https://forums.screamandfly.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187750


----------



## dturner (Jun 11, 2009)

The National Park Service is trying to implement a new Management Plan for Current River in souther Missouri. I have been boating on this river since I was old enough to stand on my two feet. They are trying to take the boats off this river and make it a natural area. They are going to close down roads and make it a walk in area only with no motorized boats. If I could get anyone and everyone who would write a little letter, just a sentence or two, and show support of keeping the boating tradition alive, i would greatly appreciate it.

Send to:
DENVER SERVICE CENTER – M L MCVEIGH
NATIONAL PARK SERVICE
12795 WEST ALAMEDA PARKWAY
PO BOX 25287
DENVER CO 80225

Thank you


----------



## Codeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Will do. I see more and more of this getting ready to happen with our rivers, parks that are open to 4 wheeling etc. Something is going to have to give liberal tree huggers are taking over everything. :BS:


----------



## dturner (Jun 11, 2009)

i am all for preserving these areas for my future generations to enjoy. I applaud the nps for having an action to clean up the rivers and streams. i just believe they are going in the wrong direction with these plans.

thanks again for all the support!


----------



## Codeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh don't get me wrong I fully support keeping things clean but basically banishing any use of motorized vehicles anywhere ain't the way to do it. It pisses me off as much as anybody to see somebody littering the rivers or trails just because they could care less.


----------

